# Family Coin Rings



## Bob in SF (Dec 1, 2018)

It was a fun Thanksgiving.

My daughters asked for "some change" to go out for ice cream.  I told them it would take a few hours.  They left and returned to a set of family coin rings (wearable change).

Steps:
Punch a hole dead center through the coin.
Ream out the hole to smooth the edges.
Torch anneal to dull red, quench.
Form with a folding cone, using an arbor press.
Anneal, quench.
Form it into a cylinder and size it on a ring stretcher/reducer.
Curve edges if desired using an arbor press and dapping block.
File and sand the interior surfaces until they are very smooth and comfortable.
Adjust as necessary on the ring stretcher/reducer.
Patina as desired with liver of sulfur stopped with a baking soda rub.
Clean well with detergent.
Polish on a buffing wheel with jewelers rouge.
(Non-negotiable, not for sale, family use only, no fraudulent intent, violates no statutes; just a little family fun with a grateful measure of E Pluribus Unum)







The other family members would not pause their meal for a group photo.

Happy Saturday to all.

- Bob


----------



## Charlie_W (Dec 1, 2018)

Bob, These are fantastic and beautifully done! I bet your daughters were surprised.....hope you all got some ice cream:wink:


I have seen the coin ring videos but haven’t  gotten around to making any.
Looks like fun.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Dec 1, 2018)

Neat


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## TonyL (Dec 2, 2018)

Amazing work!


----------



## mark james (Dec 2, 2018)

Beautiful and a great description of the process.


----------



## SteveJ (Dec 2, 2018)

Pretty cool way to give your kids some change.


----------



## wolf creek knives (Dec 2, 2018)

Very nice and I really like your disclaimer at the end.  Well done.


----------



## walshjp17 (Dec 2, 2018)

Carl Fisher (Fisher of Pens) uses these as center bands on some of his bespoke pens.


----------



## Bob in SF (Dec 2, 2018)

Many thanks for the kind words Charlie, Mike, Tony, Mark, Steve, Tom, and John!

Fun little project.

John - thanks - I'll check out Carl Fisher's work.

More fun ahead.

Gratefully, Bob


----------



## skiprat (Dec 2, 2018)

Bob in SF said:


> .......with a grateful measure of E Pluribus Unum)
> 
> 
> 
> - Bob



Well, I had to look that up :biggrin: Every day is a school day:wink:

Great fun to make aren't they? esp with friends or family !!



walshjp17 said:


> Carl Fisher (Fisher of Pens) uses these as center bands on some of his bespoke pens.



Do you know if he has got it past the proof of concept stage yet? I would like to know how he made the ring small enough for a centre band with standard available tooling.  I made one, but actually struggled a bit to make it small enough. I had to make new tooling.


----------



## Bob in SF (Dec 2, 2018)

Steven (skiprat) - I don't know how I missed your great coin clad pen post here:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/money-pen-ny-155616/

Beautiful!

I wish I had a Franc for each of the future international possibilities...






Thanks again! - Bob


----------



## Chuck Key (Dec 3, 2018)

Here is a Dime's worth on a slimline although it is a fat one. 

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/2014-extravaganza-slimline-125799/

John


----------



## Bob in SF (Dec 3, 2018)

John/Chuck Key - Great pen - thanks!


----------



## Aces-High (Dec 3, 2018)

And that is something you would do...too cool!


----------



## MDWine (Dec 4, 2018)

So who just runs to the shop to whack out a set of rings from coins?
That is awesome...


----------



## Bob in SF (Dec 4, 2018)

Thanks Jason and Michael!

The shop is a cornucopia for all of us.


----------



## TattooedTurner (Dec 4, 2018)

Oh come on Bob! Is there ANYTHING you can’t do?  Seriously though, excellent job on those, I’m sure your daughters love them. I’ve seen a few vids on how they’re made and it garnered my interest, although I’ll probably never get around to making any myself.


----------



## Bob in SF (Dec 4, 2018)

Come on Jay!

Imagine a sweet little coin ring collar for one of your fine vases...

- Bob


----------



## Carl Fisher (Jan 10, 2019)

skiprat said:


> Bob in SF said:
> 
> 
> > .......with a grateful measure of E Pluribus Unum)
> ...




Hey Steven. Yes I have the process nailed down and have pre-sold quite a few that I just have to find time to get done. Drop me an email and we can chat. I don't check in here all that often lately.


----------



## firewhatfire (Jan 12, 2019)

Nice work on the rings, I was hoping for a pic of the Ice Cream.:biggrin:


----------



## Curly (Jan 12, 2019)

I went by this one the other day and figured you coin mutilators can have fun with it. Who will come up with a way of having both coin features on the outside? There are other youtubers with similar videos.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuxfevP4Hao


----------

